# Dbol and Proviron first cycle....



## mohit261109 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys
age.24
weight-183 lbs
height-174 cm
training exp. 3 years
body fat 14-15%
I ve been wanting to do DBOL & PROVIRON only as a FIRST cycle coz i live with my parents and they would freak out if they found any needles in my stuff so please dont flame for no TEST.
My cycle would look like
DBOL-25 mg/day for 6 weeks
PROVIRON-50 mg/day for 6 weeks.
AROMASIN-Confuse when to add it ???
LIV 52 and MILK THISTLE for whole cycle and PCT
Is there a need of HCG for such a short cycle ????

PCT
CLOMID-25 MG/DAY WEEK-7 TO 10.
DAA-week-7 to 10.
TRIBULUS-week 7 to 10.
There is a need for NOLVA or not ???
AROMASIN whether to add it in PCT or not ????
What are the changes you guys suggest ???
Please critique......
thanks.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 2, 2012)

Meatspin.com | The Site Your Mother Warned You About


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 2, 2012)

You're gonna run your cycle no
Matter what we say, so raise the dbol to 40mg since you won't have test alongside it. Also run aromasin from day one of the cycle and through pct at 12.5mg per day and raise your clomid to 50mg during pct which should be 4 weeks


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 2, 2012)

So they will freak out if they found needles, but not DBOL or Proviron? LOL! I dont get it


----------



## mohit261109 (Oct 2, 2012)

LOL man what part you dont understand dbol or proviron will be orals in tablet form i can say anything like they are MULTIVITAMIN or any shit like that but what would i say about the needles.......


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 2, 2012)

I pinned HGH in high school 2ius every day when I lived at home. Stupid, thing to do, but that was 2002 and I had no great people telling me that I am an idiot. Luckily my HGH was human grade and I did not fuck my self but, but its easy to hide pins. Does your mom clean your room or some thing? I am married and my wife has no clue I pin. Been on for 2 years blasting and cruising. So if your going to risk it grow some balls.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 2, 2012)

I live with my gf and abuse gears and she doesn't know either.....tho my friend just moved back home and his mom found his gears and he's 25


----------



## overburdened (Oct 2, 2012)

mohit261109 said:


> Hey guys
> age.24
> weight-183 lbs
> height-174 cm
> ...


You will only gain water on this cycle, no muscle... so why do it at all?  Get an apt or house of your own if you are worried about your parents finding a needle(you're 24....  you are old enough to live on your own!).... If you are going to do juice, do it right!  Why so many people do stupid things like dbol only cycles is beyond me!  so you gain 20lbs.. then you lose 25, cause you shut down test production.. and you are 5 lbs lighter(and probably fatter as well) than before you blew your money on your dbol only cycle(prov is not considered a 'steroid' in most aspects, so it doesn't count.... you are running a dbol cycle... )  if you are going to do anything, just run the proviron.. you won't shut your shit down that way, and you will keep your gains(they won't be dramatic, but you will keep them)....  dbol only is STUPID!!!!  You have to waste money on tons of AI's(cause it aromatizes VERY easily, and produces an estrogen far more powerful than simple estradiol).. then do a pct, you will feel like shit, cause the dbol will shut you down big-time due to the aromatization!!!

WHAT IS THE POINT????  If you aren't big enough to live on your own, you aren't big enough to do steroids!


----------



## Z499 (Oct 2, 2012)

do it right, since your still living at home im sure you have a hidden spank bank... just hide your shit there. otherwise listen to overburdened


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 2, 2012)

mohit261109 said:


> LOL man what part you dont understand dbol or proviron will be orals in tablet form i can say anything like they are MULTIVITAMIN or any shit like that but what would i say about the needles.......



 If you aint old enough to live on your own then you shouldnt be doing steroids.  Now what part of that dont you understand?


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 2, 2012)

mohit261109 said:


> LOL man what part you dont understand dbol or proviron will be orals in tablet form i can say anything like they are MULTIVITAMIN or any shit like that but what would i say about the needles.......



 If you aint old enough to live on your own then you shouldnt be doing steroids.  Now what part of that dont you understand? You fn worried about your mom and dad finding your gear? Fuckin insane. Kids


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 2, 2012)

This is one of the most bizarre cycles I've seen in a while.  I understand the appeal of an oral only cycle. God knows I did a couple a long while back.  But this is a bit bizarre. Proviron has almost no anabolic effect. It is somewhat of a hardener but you are off setting it with dianabol, which is one of the most estrogenic orals available. Then you want to add in aromasin I assume to protecgt you from estrogenic effects of the dianabol.  Thing is a lot of the gains in strength and size from dianabol are dependent upon that 17 methyl estradiol that dianabol converts to. So it looks like you have chosen a set of compounds that have to be partially offset for your purposes.  I really don't understand the goal here. if you need to get your feet wet with an oral only cycle I guess this one will do but you are sort of playing both ends against the middle. If you just want to try an oral only cycle to put on 5 lbs of lean temporary mass there are simpler ways to go about it. For instance an anavar only cycle at 50 mg/d will show you some results and would be mild on the body compared to most orals. 

1-8 Anavar 50 mg/d
9-12 nolvadex 20 mg/d

done



mohit261109 said:


> Hey guys
> age.24
> weight-183 lbs
> height-174 cm
> ...


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 2, 2012)

Whats up G?


----------



## jimm (Oct 3, 2012)

deffo not ready for gear yet


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 3, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> This is one of the most bizarre cycles I've seen in a while.  I understand the appeal of an oral only cycle. God knows I did a couple a long while back.  But this is a bit bizarre. Proviron has almost no anabolic effect. It is somewhat of a hardener but you are off setting it with dianabol, which is one of the most estrogenic orals available. Then you want to add in aromasin I assume to protecgt you from estrogenic effects of the dianabol.  Thing is a lot of the gains in strength and size from dianabol are dependent upon that 17 methyl estradiol that dianabol converts to. So it looks like you have chosen a set of compounds that have to be partially offset for your purposes.  I really don't understand the goal here. if you need to get your feet wet with an oral only cycle I guess this one will do but you are sort of playing both ends against the middle. If you just want to try an oral only cycle to put on 5 lbs of lean temporary mass there are simpler ways to go about it. For instance an anavar only cycle at 50 mg/d will show you some results and would be mild on the body compared to most orals.
> 
> 1-8 Anavar 50 mg/d
> 9-12 nolvadex 20 mg/d
> ...



Only thing I would consider doing with out test and still think its a bad idea...


----------



## Dannie (Oct 3, 2012)

24yo 3 years into training - I reckon you are gonna run the cycle regardless what everyone says.

As a skinny teenager, hard gainer ectomprhp I did 2 dbol 10mg ed cycles. Each time I would put on around 6kg, then loose 4kg.  I was quite happy at the time.   Bear in mind I my diet was checked - I was around 160lbs at the time and was eating 4000kcal of clean food (oats + eggs in the morn, then 3 large dinners of chicken/beef+rice+salad and cottage cheese before bed). Overburdened has a valid point - I believe if it wasn't for my diet I would probably end up even skinnier and weaker than before the cycle.  I've seen that happening to guys who don't have first idea about exercising and diet let alone aas.


If you need more advice post your diet and training plan.


----------



## tbird2 (Oct 3, 2012)

this is a retarded idea of a "cycle" but if you eat and train on d-bol you will gain solid tissue and with proper pct it will be no less permanent than tissue earned on anything else, the people itt saying you only gain water with d-bol are plain wrong.


----------



## overburdened (Oct 3, 2012)

Dannie said:


> 24yo 3 years into training - I reckon you are gonna run the cycle regardless what everyone says.
> 
> As a skinny teenager, hard gainer ectomprhp I did 2 dbol 10mg ed cycles. Each time I would put on around 6kg, then loose 4kg.  I was quite happy at the time.   Bear in mind I my diet was checked - I was around 160lbs at the time and was eating 4000kcal of clean food (oats + eggs in the morn, then 3 large dinners of chicken/beef+rice+salad and cottage cheese before bed). Overburdened has a valid point - I believe if it wasn't for my diet I would probably end up even skinnier and weaker than before the cycle.  I've seen that happening to guys who don't have first idea about exercising and diet let alone aas.
> 
> ...


That's the whole thing.... He doesn't have a diet or training program....  He lives with his parents, bums whatever junk food they make, off of them.  Probably goes out getting obliterated EVERY weekend, thinking if he has some puffy ass watery muscle he'll be able to pick up chicks.... cause he probably hasn't had a gf yet... Who the fuck would want to date some jackass bumming off his parents?!?!?!

He's looking for a shortcut, doesn't have the first fucking clue about AAS, NOTHING!!!  What all these fucking kids need to realize is they don't need gear to get big.. they just need to EAT!!!  I'm so sick of hearing the 'I have a fast metabolism' bullshit, or 'I can't gain weight like normal people.. I've always been skinny'....  FUCKING EAT!!!! NOBODY ever walked on stage at a REAL bodybuilding competition that didn't realize a long time before that, they have to EAT!.. 

You aren't getting 4000cal/day OP... If you were you would gain some size.. but you have to keep in mind, you will need to eat a lot more than that, and actually train while you are at the gym, rather than trying to pick up on chicks!!!

You, I'm sure, after everything everyone has said, are STILL going to do it!!!  Why ask the fucking question when you don't want the answer... there was another post just like this about a week ago.. every fucking person told him what a STUPID idea(whatever it was.. try not to remember stupid shit like that.. I don't want to ever end up with any type of thought process like you fucking moron children wanting to use gear)...He just argued with every fucking response every person had(and plenty of highly intelligent people chimed in on his post!)... Then went ahead and did it anyway...

OP, let me guess... you have been doing PH's for the last 3 years anyway... boatloading some of the most toxic shit ever to be introduced to the public...  ... Cause you don't understand that it is in EATING!!  Grow the fuck up, get your own place(quit being a fucking bum!) and cook your own damn meals!  Then you will have half a clue what you are putting in your body!  You don't know what all your mom put in dinner she cooked last night, so you haven't the slightest clue how many calories you ingest EVER!!!


----------



## overburdened (Oct 3, 2012)

tbird2 said:


> this is a retarded idea of a "cycle" but if you eat and train on d-bol you will gain solid tissue and with proper pct it will be no less permanent than tissue earned on anything else, the people itt saying you only gain water with d-bol are plain wrong.



Do you honestly think this kid has half a clue what he is eating , or how he should be eating?  I don't think he does...  so, the weight he puts on will be MOSTLY water...  He won't keep the size from it, cause he will quit training soon as his cycle ends.. and quit eating from being hungry(from the dbol)... and go back to exactly what he is doing now.... Nothing! So, I don't think he will gain anything but water, and I think he will lose it all and then some....

OP, post up some pics so we can all prove our point.. then post em up 2 weeks in, then when you are done, then a month later.....    This will prove everyone's point to you!


----------



## independent (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone here have any good ideas where I can hide my gear from my mom? She found my condoms once and I got grounded. Im 44 btw.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 3, 2012)

lol i bought a night stand that had an enclosed door on it and it looked the same on both sides. turned the door towards the wall and kept it all in a protein tub. My mixed HGH that needed to go in the fridge was kept in a lunch pale that I made a hidden pocket, that I kept in our garage fridge. I was fucking gangsta bro at 18 lol.


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 3, 2012)

yo boyeeee


----------

